# End the confusion, which milk to go for??



## mordenboy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello guys and girls

there seems to be confusion including on this site about the pro`s and cons of the different varieties of milk. I myself have been trying to get my head round it with no success.

It would be great to hear informed opinion from this site on this issue.

Should it be full fat, skimmed or semi? Not just from the viewpoint of bulking of cutting, but also general health and digestibility.

Is there a difference between the types of fats shown in the different varieties, are some more natural for the human bodies than others, do some varieties have that are proteins more bioavailable than others?

It would be great to get some input, not just for myself as it seems there is confusion about this on differetnt threads i`ve been checking.

Thanks guys :thumbup1:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Milk is for babys : SIMPLE:

Most adult can't/don't tolerate milk well < water retention,bad/sluggish digestion>

If you HAD to drink one it would be breast milk LOL......

No skimmed would be the first choice IMO.

some will say full fat to get more cals < generally fat fcukers>

I would rather eat my cals then eat cow sperm


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

Cow sperm? Cows are female...


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Look who give a sh*t i don't that's for shizzy.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

skimmed mate .. allow the full fat stuff is only for weirdos


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> skimmed mate .. allow the full fat stuff is only for weirdos


 Whys that then?


----------



## mordenboy (Jul 31, 2009)

I know what your saying rambo, I totally agree its best to keep things that are as natural to humans as possible, eg, olive or fish oils or even butter over the modified stuff in marge.

But I had to draw the line at milk and compramise after my quest for human milk ended in a black eye and a life ban from mother care,

So i guess we should find out what is the best of what we have available to us


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Full milk has only 2% more fat than skimmed, but valuable protein and beneficial nutrients.

And if you work out properly it won't make you fat.

Relatively few westerners are lactose intolerant.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

i drink full fat...... am i a wierdo?


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

lol semi or purple top for me! cant handle the blue top stuff i find it to creamy

I have no trouble with milk at all! feel/look perfect when i drink it no spots/bloat/sluggishness or nothing. Guess im lucky!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

yea i heard nearly all Asians (oriental etc) are lactose intolerant or cant handle dairy well and westerners generally are fine with it, is this true?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I think Rambo has a point tbh, I think a lot of folks don't tolerate it particularly well but just never realise because they ahve been drinking it all their lives.

I only noticed the things it was doing after my first show prep, when I had been off it for weeks on end. Its not that I am intolerant... but the effects on condition etc are real, and you can only really see them when your skin is tissue thin.

I do love milk though, I tend to stick to that UHT skimmed for practicality more than anything or it would be full fat all the way.

I let myself have 300mls of it in a protein shake daily as a treat, and I have it in tea/coffee - thats about it. Closer to shows I'll cut completely.

Which type you take depends on your goals and how well you tolerate it IMO.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah most of the fat is sat fat .. if it suits you then good for you .. it doesn't for me .. i rather get my fat from peanut butter or cashew and wallnuts .. i enjoy skimmed milk ..


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Milk won't make you fat but it's certainly NOT very cosmetically pleasing,

due to water retention most will get.


----------



## mordenboy (Jul 31, 2009)

When they remove the fats for the semi and skimmed, are the valuble nutrients prodiver talks about lost also?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Milk won't make you fat but it's certainly NOT very cosmetically pleasing,
> 
> due to water retention most will get.


Does milk cause water retention!? Why?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

No the nutrients stay the the same.

Provider talks alot of sh*t at times.. :lol:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Does milk cause water retention!? Why?


Most dairy products do.. basic stuff here mate

How bad is individual im not talking about to the extent of someone of Test FFS


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Processed sh1te


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Full fat gold top like the milkman used to deliver, cow, bottle, delivered.

Humans mess with food too much, nature would have never removed the fat, then homogenised a product before consumption, so why do we tolerate the messing around with food.

I drink full fat unhomogenised jersey gold top milk, it tastes great chilled. So what about the fat content, doesn't matter a fcuk. So long as you are watching all your macros and fit milk into you daily regime so what!!

Rant over for now!!! I'm fed up of being told what is good for me


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Exaclty,

What P*sses me off with these threads is this;

The OP must enjoy milk < i for one don't>

So no matter what we tell him he will continue to drink it anyway.

So boll*cks to it


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

full fat for me i guess im a weirdo


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Does milk cause water retention!? Why?


It does something Pat, I am not sure why though - I don't think it is to do with the lactose issue.

Well, it does it to me that is.

I noticed it first time I was in show condition. At this point I was eating the identical same stuff every day at more or less the smae times too. When you are in the last week or two before a show, thats how you live - routine is king.

One day, a craving hit me for milk, nice cold milk straight from the fridge.

I must have drunk maybe 500ml? Was lovely too :lol:

The next day - its hard to explain - the appearance fo the situation was that my skin had thickened. I am not saying this is physically what happened, only that this is what it appeared like, to describe it.

My face swole a bit too which is the same reaction I get to almost any bread I don't bake myself. And my head was killing me. It subsided two or three days later.

I could have put that down to a coincidental bug, but on my next show prep, I was incorporating quark, a cream cheese type stuff - quite a lot of it by normal person standards, a tub a day.

I got to a point and thought what the hell, my condition is standing still. Cut it, 2 days later skin was tissue like. I actually had another tub of it the following week, and this thing with the skin happened again.

I have no idea what milk/dairy does, but it does something to me that looks like it could be water retention, and I am betting it does it to others too, don't think its a lactose issue, I don't get particularly upset digestion (that I can notice) from it.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Processed sh1te


absolutely!!!!

Cow, bottle, shop, drink, no messing in between


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

In the same vein as what RS007 was saying, I never realised that I had an intolerance of milk (and dairy generally) until I eliminated it completely from my diet for a while. Although my milk intake is now quite minimal I have still had to replace it with Lactofree which I can tolerate fine. It took me a bit of trial and error to figure out what works for me.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> absolutely!!!!
> 
> Cow, bottle, shop, drink, no messing in between


I thought all milk sold in the UK had to be pasteurised by law? Is this not so?

Wouldn't mind trying some straight from the cow so to speak, see if I can notice any difference.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Most dairy products do.. basic stuff here mate
> 
> How bad is individual im not talking about to the extent of someone of Test FFS


I can't find any evidence that dairy products cause water retention.

More bodybuilding bollox?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I thought all milk sold in the UK had to be pasteurised by law? Is this not so?
> 
> Wouldn't mind trying some straight from the cow so to speak.


Yeah, you're right, but it doesn't have to be homogenised. I guess if you know a farmer they can get some raw stuff, would love to get some myself.

I guess I am a hypocrite now because I tolerate pasturisation of milk. I get gold top from sainsburys, tastes like the old stuff, and cream floats to the top, and it is not homogenised, but yes, it is pasturised.

In fact milk is a very fast liquid, it's always pasturised before you see it, lol lol.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> Yeah, you're right, but it doesn't have to be homogenised. I guess if you know a farmer they can get some raw stuff, would love to get some myself.
> 
> I guess I am a hypocrite now because I tolerate pasturisation of milk. I get gold top from sainsburys, tastes like the old stuff, and cream floats to the top, and it is not homogenised, but yes, it is pasturised.
> 
> In fact milk is a very fast liquid, it's always pasturised before you see it, lol lol.


My boss is a farmer, but only sheep. Some of his land he rents out for grazing for cows, and he does get raw milk from time to time from the other farmer. He says they aren't allowed to sell it raw.

So your prob right, one of those you need to know someone situations.

Was only a curiosity of mine, not that important. I could always paint myself black and white, crawl into the field, and suck it straight from the teat :lol:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Look fcuk the studys and evidence,

look at real people. 3 people in this thread milk effects them plus i know tons of others that report it.

Keep drinking your milk if it makes you happy i don't care what you do, or what you drink


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

I've tried raw milk in the past when abroad. IMO it didn't taste discernably different from the normal stuff. BIGJOE's right - you could probably get hold of it at a farmers' market. No naming sources though...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I thought all milk sold in the UK had to be pasteurised by law? Is this not so?
> 
> Wouldn't mind trying some straight from the cow so to speak, see if I can notice any difference.


No - you can buy raw whole milk as long as its labelled as such and from a tuberculin-free herd.

I grew up on a farm drinking fresh whole milk and cream often immediately after milking. Delicious! You can taste and smell the hay.

Skimming milk markedly reduces its vitamin content yet only 2% of its fat.

Recent studies show that full milk actually protects against heart and other diseases.

There are 18 gms of high quality protein in a pint of full milk.

Only about 5% of N Europeans have any lactose intolerance, and most not a very high intolerance. Intolerance is resisted by drinking more milk and for longer in life.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> No - you can buy raw whole milk as long as its labelled as such and from a tuberculin-free herd.
> 
> I grew up on a farm drinking fresh whole milk and cream often immediately after milking. Delicious! You can taste and smell the hay.
> 
> ...


Cheers Pat :thumbup1:

I don't think the lactose is the issue in a lot of cases - alergic repsonse to something maybe, thats certainly what it manifests like with me. But it is mild, the only time I would contemplate not having milk/dairy at all now would be as I close in to a show, because I have seen what it does to me, and at that level, it is very noticeable.


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Not entirely unrelated - any thoughts on Bovine Colostrum powders/liquids? I am somewhat confused by the research on this. Any experiences with this?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> It does something Pat, I am not sure why though - I don't think it is to do with the lactose issue.
> 
> Well, it does it to me that is.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Sounds like you may have lactose intolerance, as "moon-face", bloating and headaches are some of the symptoms.

I'm prepared to believe that dairy products can cause water retention - it's just that I'm a dairy farmer's son and in all my years I've never heard any real evidence for this. :confused1:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

R84 said:


> Not entirely unrelated - any thoughts on Bovine Colustrum powders/liquids? I am somewhat confused by the research on this. Any experiences with this?


Save your cash, After all it's Christmas. don't "waste" your money. = A load of sh*t :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Interesting. Sounds like you may have lactose intolerance, as "moon-face", bloating and headaches are some of the symptoms.
> 
> I'm prepared to believe that dairy products can cause water retention - it's just that I'm a dairy farmer's son and in all my years I've never heard any real evidence for this. :confused1:


If it is lactose intolerance, it must be only slight, I got on ok with cheap WPC, and that has lactose in - was using 300g per day at one point, no problems.

Also, the Lactofree milk does it to me too :confused1:

Its not a bodybuilding myth this one, I have had a quick look on google to see what evidence I can find, not much in the way of actual hard evidence, but lots of sites banging on about food alergies mention it - dubious sources I concede.

As I say, I know what it does to me. Thing is, its only really noticeable when shredded, so every day I aint going to worry about it, milk is too convenient, relatively cheap, and damn does it taste nice


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Would you rather you body was processing fat or chemicals?

Semi+skimmed milk have replaced fats with chemicals. Processing chemicals is a stress on your body and your body cant cope with stress and gives up trying to process it and lets it sit there and turn to fat. I'll find the articles i've read on this later on so that will explain it better.

Full fat unpastuerised milk all the way! The most natural way you can get milk.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Jack,

don't start.. go back to sleep.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> Would you rather you body was processing fat or chemicals?
> 
> Semi+skimmed milk have replaced fats with chemicals. Processing chemicals is a stress on your body and your body cant cope with stress and gives up trying to process it and lets it sit there and turn to fat. I'll find the articles i've read on this later on so that will explain it better.
> 
> Full fat unpastuerised milk all the way! The most natural way you can get milk.


Please do elaborate, becasue on the surface that sounds like bull****

What chemicals have they ""replaced" the fat with?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

rs007 said:


> If it is lactose intolerance, it must be only slight, I got on ok with cheap WPC, and that has lactose in - was using 300g per day at one point, no problems.
> 
> Also, the Lactofree milk does it to me too :confused1:
> 
> ...


Can't think what you must be allergic to, then.

Cow milk (whole)

Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz)

Energy	252 kJ (60 kcal)

Carbohydrates	5.26 g

Sugars	5.26 g

Lactose	5.26 g

Fat	3.25 g

saturated	1.865 g

monounsaturated	0.812 g

polyunsaturated	0.195 g

Protein	3.22 g

Tryptophan	0.075 g

Threonine	0.143 g

Isoleucine	0.165 g

Leucine	0.265 g

Lysine	0.140 g

Methionine	0.075 g

Cystine	0.017 g

Phenylalanine	0.147 g

Tyrosine	0.152 g

Valine	0.192 g

Arginine	0.075 g

Histidine	0.075 g

Alanine	0.103 g

Aspartic acid	0.237 g

Glutamic acid	0.648 g

Glycine	0.075 g

Proline	0.342 g

Serine	0.107 g

Water	88.32 g

Vitamin A equiv.	28 μg (3%)

Thiamine (Vit. B1)	0.044 mg (3%)

Riboflavin (Vit. B2)	0.183 mg (12%)

Vitamin B12	0.44 μg (18%)

Vitamin D	40 IU (10%)

Calcium	113 mg (11%)

Magnesium	10 mg (3%

Potassium	143 mg (3%)

100 ml corresponds to 103 g.[32]

Percentages are relative to US recommendations for adults.

Source: USDA Nutrient database


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Please do elaborate, becasue on the surface that sounds like bull****
> 
> What chemicals have they ""replaced" the fat with?


I'll find it later when i have more time dude!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Can't think what you must be allergic to, then.
> 
> Cow milk (whole)
> 
> ...


Neither can I, although doesnt milk have a certain amount of natural bacteria and other "Stuff" in it, which although ultimately protein and will break down to amino acids, can have other effects? Who knows. Thing is I don't need to know what, jsut that when it comes to the critical time, cut the stuff out, and I am onto a winner :thumbup1:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Bet we wait a LONG time for it < never>


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Jacko89 said:


> I'll find it later when i have more time dude!


I don't think you will mate,

Skimming is literallythat, skimming. Some of the fat skimmed off may be put back in later, but since it was there in the first place, thats a no go.

Homogenisation (sp) is just filtering essentially, only fat molecules of a certain size can pass, this stops the mil seperating apparently.

Fortified milk may have chemicals added, to stabilise vitamins or whatever but thats about it.


----------



## stevie88 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm with big joe full fat jersey gold top all the way.i get 4 bottles a week delivered by my milkman.i love the stuff.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi guys , i drink full fat, always have done for 4 years, packs weight on me, never makes me fat becasue i work out hard. It contains loads more calories and fats, so energy. And a great source of protien.

I used to drink 5 litres a day ontop of all my food and water. (Lou ferrigno used to drink 8 litres a day full fat milk).

I now drink about 2-3 litres a day though. Because im not as desperate for the energy as my body used to be when i was younger.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Full milk has only 2% more fat than skimmed, but valuable protein and beneficial nutrients.
> 
> And if you work out properly it won't make you fat.
> 
> Relatively few westerners are lactose intolerant.


well said pro

in fact the fat in the milk helps you digest a lot of the goodness from it.

full fat all the way.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

as i side not i guess i average 4 - 5 pints a day


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Hi guys , i drink full fat, always have done for 4 years, packs weight on me, never makes me fat becasue i work out hard. It contains loads more calories and fats, so energy. And a great source of protien.
> 
> I used to drink 5 litres a day ontop of all my food and water. (Lou ferrigno used to drink 8 litres a day full fat milk).
> 
> I now drink about 2-3 litres a day though. Because im not as desperate for the energy as my body used to be when i was younger.


Listen to this guy


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Listen to this guy


Meaning lol?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Meaning your post was complete rocking horse sh*t


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Meaning your post was complete rocking horse sh*t


HAHAHAHA coming from the guy who thinks milk is cows sperm? Your a fine one to talk!!!!! (anyone agreee)??

When it comes from female cows anyway. So it shows how much you know.

Look at my pictures mate. And lets look at yours, oh hang on you dont have any probably because your eigther a scrawny fu*k, or obese. Or just plain ugly and your very embarrissed about it.

So stop talking like you know everything, because you obviously dont which was shown earlier in the thread, upon thinking milk was cows sperm.

I drink full fat milk, im not lactose intollerant, it packs muscle on me like nothing else. Im clearly not fat or never have been. So again this shows how much you know by saying its usually drank by fat fuc*ers.

Im not saying it will for everyone John J. So stop being ignorant.

Your right in some of the things you say, but no one likes someone who thinks they know everything do they now.

And you clearly have very limited knowladge, about the simplist things in life let alone about nutrition and things, judging by some of the things you say.

So get your head out your ar*e, chill out, And lets all get along. :beer:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ugly errrrrrrrr NO., Infact i'm a professional model

Pics. Ok here. today on Iphone

where yours "milk boy" ?

and pipe down squeeky :laugh:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Jacko89 said:


> ...
> 
> Semi+skimmed milk have replaced fats with chemicals....
> 
> Full fat unpastuerised milk all the way! The most natural way you can get milk.


AFAIK in the UK nothing whatsoever is added when milk is skimmed, homogenized, pateurized, microfiltered or heat-treated!

Some types of milk are fortified with extra vitamins and minerals.

But you're right about full milk! :thumb:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> Ugly errrrrrrrr NO., Infact i'm a professional model
> 
> Pics. Ok here. today on Iphone
> 
> ...


 :lol:

PWNED

:lol:

Greg has a decent physique tho.

However, I am far superior to both of you, so pipe the fvck down the pair of you :lol:

(cue Tiny Tom or someone awesome - hate to admit it - coming in and telling me the same :lol: )


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Rambo i noticed in laods of your posts all you do is be very offensive to people.

You obviously think your a big man.

No one here likes you, so grow up and stop getting your knickers in a twist.

You sound like a classic mummies boy to me , head up his own ar*e, thinks hes something special, probably because mummy and daddy have alot of money, who needs a good kicking.

Grow up, go and help mummy bake some cupcakes. And stop talking like you know it all , all the time.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

rs007 stay out of this:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

GREG KUZ said:


> ...
> 
> When it comes from female cows anyway. So it shows how much you know. ...:


What other kind of cows are there than female?

Heifers, cows, bullocks and bulls are cattle.

Heifers and cows are female.

Bullocks and bulls are male.

Townies!  :laugh:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

with regards to this whole notion on lactose intolerance.

read up on polymorphism, with regards to the genes involved in lactose intolerance.

long and short of it is, you will usually only find high concentrations of lactase inactive populations in countries/areas where the cultural or environmental differences mean milk is unavailable to them. in countries that drink a lot of milk, the lactase gene remains 'turned on' after childhood.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> What other kind of cows are there than female?
> 
> Heifers, cows, bullocks and bulls are cattle.
> 
> ...


You know what i mean Prodriver, im a country boy at heart.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Rambo i noticed in laods of your posts all you do is be very offensive to people.
> 
> *Today yes, go back and read them and see i've stated i'm joking.*
> 
> ...


*Actually making poo fajita < neck or sip protein shake thread>*

*thanks for your pics*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Rambo55 said:


> *yeah i am. 6ft 2 and 200lbs*


cough SWIMMER cough

dry in here :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Just out of intrest, are you still breastfed aswell? Because it would seem like it:thumb:.

Oh dear not as big as me though are you. (please dont cry, mummy and daddy will still tell you your there special little guy).

And how many coc*s did you have to suck to get that job eh?

Grow up boy.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

rs007 said:


> cough SWIMMER cough
> 
> dry in here :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Ok NOT big as in Bodybuilder big, But i've been natty <scum> for ages now 

Plus can't swim to save my life :laugh:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Ugly errrrrrrrr NO., Infact i'm a professional model
> 
> Pics. Ok here. today on Iphone
> 
> ...


why are you being such an arrogant dick about this? you've not actually managed to produce an actual counter argument with evidence. you've just name called and produced a really crappy picture showing a few abs and claiming to be a professional model. how does that make you any authority at anything?


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Just out of intrest, are you still breastfed aswell? Because it would seem like it:thumb:.
> 
> *No because i did < untill recently., have some gyno> Prolactin induced, = laction that kept me going for a short while. Also i've already said i don't like milk.*
> 
> ...


*How old are you? as i'm 24. *


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

godsgifttoearth said:


> why are you being such an arrogant dick about this? you've not actually managed to produce an actual counter argument with evidence. you've just name called and produced a really crappy picture showing a few abs and claiming to be a professional model. how does that make you any authority at anything?


But out you troll


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Greg was just talking about his own experience in his intital post, he never said that his view was Gospel...what's the big deal??


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Drink your milk! You kids need some in here, may keep you quiet for a while lol.

Skimmed and semi both have added vitamins to make up for what is lost through skimming so most milk is pretty beneficial in terms of nutrients.

Unless your lactose intollerant then drinking a bit of milk is good for you.

People seem to forget most of the proper physiques of the past were built on milk, meat and hard training!


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

R84 said:


> Greg was just talking about his own experience in his intital post, he never said that his view was Gospel...what's the big deal??


Actually,

All my posts today have been either

a) Jokes

B) Pi$$ taking < pure sarcasam>

And in most, i've said this and made that point quite clear.

But "old Gregory" seems to making this all very personal. So just replying thats all............................


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> *How old are you? as i'm 24. *


Hahahahahhaha mate im 19 and let me tell you something, many a little brats (men apparently) like you i have taken down a peg or two.

Get some life experience, learn to not be so rude and stuck up because mummy and daddy have lots of money.

Oneday some one you do meet will tell you where to get off and then youll see just how much of a women you really are.

Being perfectly honest, from the way you talk to people all the time on this forum, makes me wonder why no one has ever knocked your head off before.

Or maby they have but you still havent learned.

You need to grow up, i think most people will agree.

Your being told this by a 19 year old.

So that obviously says something about you does'nt it.

Mummies boy.

Little girls like you are one of my favourite things to laugh at, your so pathetic and such sissys.

You kind of "men" are the sort of mummies boys are the sort of people you see kicking someone in on the floor when youve got 20 of your mates behind you.

Grow up.

Grow a pair and dont go crying to mum and dad that a little boy is upsetting you.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Im making it personall mate because lets face it , your a complete dic*. And need to grow up.

Your always insulting someone, or being an obnoxious litte shi*.

I hope i meet you oneday.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Meet me? LOL

Just waiting on your pics still mate?

You must be well tuff. Knocking "men" down a peg or two....

Corrrr Right hard nut i bet you are.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

My profile has pics on you idio*.

You make me laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> My profile has pics on you idio*.
> 
> You make me laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cor right big boy you eh? Must be all that milk :whistling:

You got the proper golds gym vest and everything. < hardcore>

What's funny is all of what you " think" i am?

About my parents? I mean WTF did that come from? :confused1:

Nice tattos < see: tramp stamps> = Chav


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Im not a chav mate, haha i hate chavs. Along with gobshi*es , who are very rude, who think they are hard and who have always got something to say. Like you.

Mate, do you want to settle something because your fuc*king me off now and i dont care if i get banned from this website.

Essex about an hour away. Lets do it. Seriously. bring all your boys, i wont bring one. Lets see how much of a man you are then.

And well post it on here what happens.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

And the mummies boy came from the fact that your clearly a mummies boy.

You love your own voice, youve always got something to say, you think your a big man.

Note - i didnt start this by insulting many people, i am mearly standing up to the dic*s like you.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Im not a chav mate, haha i hate chavs. Along with gobshi*es , who are very rude, who think they are hard and who have always got something to say. Like you.
> 
> Mate, do you want to settle something because your fuc*king me off now and i dont care if i get banned from this website.
> 
> ...


Oh please don't drive down here in this ice babe.. wouldn't want you to hurt yourself < although with all that LBM your carrying it should protect you>

NOTE: if you do come i live in Loughton.... but bring "extra" milk as the thing is the roads here are quite busy, you may get stuck in traffic. I wouldn't want you going all catabolic and that < not over littlie old me>


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> And the mummies boy came from the fact that your clearly a mummies boy.
> 
> You love your own voice, youve always got something to say, you think your a big man.
> 
> Note - i didnt start this by insulting many people, i am mearly standing up to the dic*s like you.


You desreve a heros medal i think :thumb:

But again your quite wrong, I've never been offensive to people. Apart from today as JOKES.

All i said to you was. You post was cr*p which IMO it was

MILK < espeacially FF> shouldn't be the back bone of a bodybuilders diet plan


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

People like you are nothing new to me matey. You get them in all walks of life.

Your a fuc*ing puss*, and the sad thing is you know that yourself.

You ALWAYS have something to say because you love the sound of your own voice so much, probably because your mum and dad spoilt you too much. Or not enough.

You would never have a one on one fight with someone.

You will always be big and hard when youve got a load of mates behind you.

Yet when your alone you carry a rap3 alarm around with you.

You will always pick on and bully people weaker then yourself ( unless its over a computer where your safe).

Oneday you will lean your lesson. - Im trying to help you by giving you some constructive advice.

Fuc* yourself. -Which you have probably done already.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

I have always drank milk and look at me - not bad for a natural 19 year old. Shut up.

Its as simple as that. I was giving my experience for others to read. Not for you to start getting big and clever over.

You dont know everything, as much as you think you do.

If you did you would know as little as EVERYBODYS body responds different to different types of training and different types of diets. But you dont know that becasue you think you know everything.

Big baby mate.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

And i bet loads of people are having a right laugh over this thread. Fair play! :thumb:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> *People* like you are nothing new to me matey. You get them in all walks of life.
> 
> *Yes you do, although "generally" there not as awesome as me.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Also still waiting on some recent pic. you said you 19 well in your profile you only 16/17/18....


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

[quote

But again your quite wrong, I've never been offensive to people. Apart from today as JOKES.

All i said to you was. You post was cr*p which IMO it was


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Well look at me at 16, 17 and 18 then you idiot ! :thumb:

Im not about to go running off taking photos of me now to prove something to someone like you.

Who will probably wan* over them anyway with all his mates in a big circle.

Im not that sad you see (unlike some cough).

I dont need to prove myself, i know i look good.

Basicley im bigger, leaner and more mature then i look when im 16, 17 and 18 silly boy.

Surely someone as clever as you would figure something that simple out LOL!

Idiot)

Im just as curious as to why you want my pictures so much if im completely honest....surely the ones i have posted already will be sufficient for your needs.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

No i'm not joking now...... As i hate big meaty hardcore pumpers like you... Very intimeradting you lot < see: DBOL crew>

But infact my posts to start where jokes... Being that you can read minds so well i thought you would have picked up on that one...

< Must of been sipping 1 of your 8 pints of the white stuff at the time >

How can i grow up when im older than you ARNIE.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh yeah and Fuc* you:thumb:

Ickle mummies boy all safe behind his computer screen with a glass of hot coco mummy made (but with water not with milk).

Milk is too brutal on your delicate skin.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

HAHAHA age means nothing my friend. When i was 15 i was more mature then you will be at 30.

Im natural by the way LOL! So dont know what the whole DBOL thing was about. . . ?

Im a polite, a nice guy who just hates bullies, thugs, cowards and dic*s basicly.

People like you get on my nerves. Thats all there is too it.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

No because 2 years ago, I was on steroids plus other stuff < clen,GH,t3 ECA etc>

and looked ten times better than i do now.

But that was then, this is now ! I think you've over done it on the old mince pies and don't wanna post your rig up eh?

OR

You've increased to 9 pints of milk a day < FF > and your not looking your awesome self.

Also just point me at the pic where your leaner than me? Also you may be bigger < fat> what is you weight in those pics


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

intimidating


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

FFS at least when Pro and me get going there is some interesting info gets thrown about, you two are just going on like a pair of dicks

challenging to meet up for a scrap, knobs :lol:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Oh yeah and Fuc* you:thumb:
> 
> Ickle mummies boy all safe behind his computer screen with a glass of hot coco mummy made (but with water not with milk).
> 
> Milk is too brutal on your delicate skin.


Actually "Mummy & Daddy" bought me my own house 2 years back...

Where you live at home or bed sit < at home is still probably council < chav>


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahhahahahahaaha ACTUALLY MATE i dont need to prove myself to a baby like you AND i have no digital camera, because i broke it and have better things to spend my money on at the moment.

Were not all rich and get everything we want off mummy and daddy like you.

But in my own time when i can be bothered and have the time i will get a photo and post it too everyone who wants to see it (except you).

So i suppose you will just have to use your imagination forever:sad::sad:

But dont cry.

Please.

Im enjoying this thread. Just like being back at Primary school talking to you.

Ooh dear you looked much better two years ago did you ?

What happened mummy and daddy wouldnt give you any more money to get your gear?

Brat.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha actually no mate i dont, i have started up my own business and want to eventually get in the fire service. I live with my fiancee in Knowle and have bough a property with 3 mates and we are currently renovating it:thumb:

I dont leech off mummy and daddy like a little parasite.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Hahhahahahahaaha ACTUALLY MATE i dont need to prove myself to a baby like you AND i have no digital camera, because i broke it and have better things to spend my money on at the moment.
> 
> Were not all rich and get everything we want off mummy and daddy like you.
> 
> ...


Yeah the old " i've got no camera trick eh"?

Yeah i did look even more awesome < cant believe it can you>

I came off because i've got so many hot models BLOWING up my phone wanted a good ol' rogering. I prefer the be clean as im sure one of them will be my baby mamma. :laugh:


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

You may be right rs007, but this guy is a dic* sorry.

Everyone knows he is on this forum. And i admitt i look like a little puff myself. but it had to be done.

I want to meet this motherfuc*er.


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Hahahaha hot models eh? I would love to know the details im sure....butttt dont swing that way sorry!

Fuc* you.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> You may be right rs007, but this guy is a dic* sorry.
> 
> Everyone knows he is on this forum. And i admitt i look like a little puff myself. but it had to be done.
> 
> I want to meet this motherfuc*er.


*EVERYONE* like who then mate ?

Yep you do look like a little POOOF :lol:


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> What other kind of cows are there than female?
> 
> Heifers, cows, bullocks and bulls are cattle.
> 
> ...


well said pro


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Like everyone who reads all your pathetic posts around the clock.

Get your finger out your a*se.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

GREG KUZ said:


> Like everyone who reads all your pathetic posts around the clock.
> 
> Get your finger out your a*se.


No please show me Ill wait for that aswell as your " current" pics.... :whistling:

FAT PANTS


----------



## GREG KUZ (Jan 7, 2009)

OK man well im off to get showered now as got things to do, but will borrow my birds camera tonight and seeing as your so desperate will post some pics up of me as i am right now eigther tomorrow or monday when i have time/can be bothered.

You will see im not fat, im muscular. And full fat milk does not make people big fattys.

I will post them up on my profile for all to see.

Im not a fat pants nor a straggly little thing like yourself (who looked better two years ago) Sob). :thumb:

Lets stop arguing like a pair of girls. Peace :beer:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok sorry.........

*LOVE YOU GREGKUZ*


----------



## mordenboy (Jul 31, 2009)

Well i`d be lying if this was what i intended to start. I appreciate the contributions made on here, and if you two wanna scrap, i respect that, its none of my business lol.

It seems the common factors in everyones contributions is to just try to find milk in the most natural state possible, then decide on what level of fat content from your own calorie from fat requirements.

The business of good things being lost through skimming seems still open for debate.

And lastly, if you find it doesn`t agree with you, or you react to it, then leave it like anything else.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

rs007 said:


> I don't think you will mate,
> 
> Skimming is literallythat, skimming. Some of the fat skimmed off may be put back in later, but since it was there in the first place, thats a no go.
> 
> ...


Can't find the article on the net but i have it in a book so ill copy it up tomorrow, im off out in half hour and am not quiet ready.

Keep looking out for it mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Have not read the thread but i use organic kefir milk usually of the goat variety but cow will do if nothing else is in....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GREG KUZ said:


> Im not a chav mate, haha i hate chavs. Along with gobshi*es , who are very rude, who think they are hard and who have always got something to say. Like you.
> 
> Mate, do you want to settle something because your fuc*king me off now and i dont care if i get banned from this website.
> 
> ...


you are now banned for 10 days we do not tolerate these sorts of posts on UKM.....

Rambo55 you will be next if i see any more posts baiting members...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No more insults on this thread, I am not liking the way things are going at the moment.

This thread was reported, any more trash talking and I will delete it.

IMO whole organic milk would be the best.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Rambo55 said:


> Not there the same.
> 
> Provider talks alot of sh*t at times.. :lol:


You win that contest hands down to be fair :thumbup1:


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Just adding after this thread.

Me and GREG KUZ exchanged a few PM's saying that what started out as banter, got a little out of hand.

With both kissed and made up < via the net >

So everythings ok now guys. And you wont be seeing this again from either of us hunks


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Jacko89 said:


> Would you rather you body was processing fat or chemicals?
> 
> Semi+skimmed milk have replaced fats with chemicals. Processing chemicals is a stress on your body and your body cant cope with stress and gives up trying to process it and lets it sit there and turn to fat. I'll find the articles i've read on this later on so that will explain it better.
> 
> Full fat unpastuerised milk all the way! The most natural way you can get milk.


Anyone know where you can raw unpastuerised milk from???


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> Full milk has only 2% more fat than skimmed, but valuable protein and beneficial nutrients.
> 
> And if you work out properly it won't make you fat.
> 
> Relatively few westerners are lactose intolerant.


 :thumb: agreed get whole milk better taste and nutrition


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

mostly afrocaribeans are intolerant due to evolutionary adaptations to diet of ancestors


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

OMG - talk about b1tch fits! :lol:

You men are the worst for it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomass1342 (Nov 12, 2009)

LOL, you had some banter, it turned into a "scrap", you got banned, you kissed and made up all over then internet? talk about crying over spilt milk


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Full fat. Always have always will. So that makes

me a fat fvcker? Hmmmm.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

The intolerance of milk comes from the carbohydrates in them.

Lactose is a carbohydrate, a sugar more specifically that humans typically dont have an enzymes to digest.

Dont have any studies to back that up sorry just my awesome physique and 10 years of bodybuilding experience.

Chemicals in milk? haha best laugh ive had in ages that.

The body ups its mucus secretion when faced with lactose, drink a pint of milk and if you get a bit more thick saliva then probably you dont have the enzymes needed which many think is intolerance.


----------



## testman (Aug 7, 2009)

hey sorry to bump this, ive been trying to find out for ages about the saturated fat in whole milk, is it really bad for you?

i always seem to get conflicting replies, some say yes some say no, if anyone has any evidence it would be good

and i never thought milk could start such an argument


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

This thread has changed me from a skimmed, to a whole milk man.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

testman said:


> hey sorry to bump this, ive been trying to find out for ages about the saturated fat in whole milk, is it really bad for you?
> 
> i always seem to get conflicting replies, some say yes some say no, if anyone has any evidence it would be good
> 
> and i never thought milk could start such an argument


only if you drink sh1t loads of it...Saturated fat is needed to produce testosterone so you need some.....

guys unless your drinking pints and pints of milk every day then i see no difference what you drink hell i would be worried more about the simple sugar in milk than the fat


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Goats milk is slightly easier for humans to digest than cows milk - the fats are in globular form that is more easily broken down and it has less lactose. Vitamins and minerals are pretty similar, although goats milk is slightly better for a couple of the B vits. They both taste pretty similar.

As for what kind of milk, full fat and skimmed are both ok - skimmed would be a better choice for workout nutrition as it's faster absorbing, but at other times it matters less.

The only thing I'd say is it's a good idea to avoid homogenised milk if you can. Homogenisation involes blasting the milk at high speed through a small nozzle inorder to breakdown the fat globules into the same size and to uniformly mix them throughout the milk. This is done as most people prefer milk with a uniform consistency.

The problem with it is that the high pressure mix of air and fat causes much of the fat and cholesterol to become oxidised - and consumed oxidised fats are significantly harder for the body to process and contribute greatly to atherosclerosis.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Dtlv74 said:


> Goats milk is slightly easier for humans to digest than cows milk - the fats are in globular form that is more easily broken down and it has less lactose. Vitamins and minerals are pretty similar, although goats milk is slightly better for a couple of the B vits. They both taste pretty similar.
> 
> As for what kind of milk, full fat and skimmed are both ok - skimmed would be a better choice for workout nutrition as it's faster absorbing, but at other times it matters less.
> 
> ...


X2

Why can't food manufacturers just leave our food alone!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

testman said:


> hey sorry to bump this, ive been trying to find out for ages about the saturated fat in whole milk, is it really bad for you?
> 
> i always seem to get conflicting replies, some say yes some say no, if anyone has any evidence it would be good
> 
> and i never thought milk could start such an argument


Who said saturated fat is bad for you?

You need saturated fats.

Whole milk most people tollerate better.

Any time you process foods you change the food, milk left alone would be better than milk tampered with or processed.

A while ago, they took the cream off of the milk to make butter, they added in another fat and gave it to the calfs, they didnt do so well.

I have the article at home somewhere or even on here I typed from the book.

I will see if I can find it.


----------

